# Hilfe ! BIOS Einstellungen nach Samsund SSD 830 Einbau (AHCI aktivieren ?)



## Niza (3. September 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe eine Samsung SSD 830 Eingebaut
Jetzt verwiren mich die Einstellungen im BIOS

Ich habe dort unter *Integrated Peripherals* sehr viele Sachen zur Auswahl 
Dabei will ich einfach nur AHCI Aktiviren

Ich kann 3 Mal AHCI einstellen .
Soll ich einfach alles auf AHCI stellen



Folgende Sachen stehen dort :
OnChip  SATA Controller : Enabled (Auswahl : Enhabeld/Disabled)
*
OnChip  SATA Type : **Native IDE (Auswahl : Native IDE / RAID / AHCI)*

OnChip  SATA 3.0 Controller : Enabled (Auswahl : Enhabeld/Disabled)

Onboard GSATA/IDE Crtl: Enabled (Auswahl : Enabled /Disabled)
*
Onboard GSATA/IDE Mode: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid IDE)*

Onboard ESATA Controller: Enabled (Auswahl Enabled /Disabled)

*Onboard ESATA Controller: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid )*

Onboard LAN usw..

Muss ich noch irgendwo was einstellen ?

Es handelt sich um ein Gigabyte GA 870 A UD3 

Die SSD ist an SATA 3.0 angeschlossen


*Upgrade EDIT :*

Jetzt wird noch komplizeirter
Wenn ich nähmlich 
*
OnChip  SATA Type : **Native IDE (Auswahl : Native IDE / RAID / AHCI)*
*
Auf AHCI stelle dann kommt eine neue Einstellung :
On CHip Port 4/5Type : IDE (Auswahl IDE / As SATA Type)
* 


Item Help : Chose SATA Port 4/5
[As SATA Type]
Set SATA Port4/5
mode as SATA Port 0-3

[IDE]
SATA Port4/5 Work at IDE Mode



Brauche Dringed Hilfe 
und bin dankbar für jede Antwort.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## inzpekta (3. September 2012)

Ich würd sagen:
Alles umstellen wo ne Platte dran hängt.


----------



## Niza (3. September 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Also stelle ich jetzt :
*OnChip  SATA Type : **Native IDE (Auswahl : Native IDE / RAID / AHCI) auf AHCI

**
Onboard GSATA/IDE Mode: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid IDE) auf ???

und 
* 
*Onboard ESATA Controller: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid ) lass ich so weil ich kein ESATA verwende* (Externes SATA)


*Und schon neues Problem :*

Jetzt wird noch komplizeirter
Wenn ich nähmlich 
*
OnChip  SATA Type : **Native IDE (Auswahl : Native IDE / RAID / AHCI)**
Auf AHCI stelle dann kommt eine neue Einstellung :

On CHip Port 4/5Type : IDE (Auswahl IDE / As SATA Type)



*Item Help : Chose SATA Port 4/5
[As SATA Type]
Set SATA Port4/5
mode as SATA Port 0-3

[IDE]
SATA Port4/5 Work at IDE Mode



Bin wieder Dankbar für jede Hilfe

Mfg
Niza


----------



## Snorri (3. September 2012)

hab auch n gb mb drin. die einstellung soll heißen, ob du port 4/5 im ide modus laufen lassen willst oder aber als sata. wählst du sata aus, werden autmoatisch die einstellungen von port 0-3 übernommen, des heist die laufen dann ebenfalls im ahci modus.


----------



## Niza (3. September 2012)

Ok danke das hat mir wirlich geholfen

*Ich lasse es also auf IDE **damit port 4 und 5 für DVD BR Laufwerke sind da sie ja kein AHCI brauchen* schätze ich
Sondern nur Festplatten was mit AHCI anfangen können
richtig ?
*
Und jetzt stellt sich wieder eine neue Frage auf:*
*
Onboard GSATA/IDE Mode: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid IDE) *

GSATA habe ich gerade im Handbuch *Rausgefunden das es SATA 2.0* ist und dort hängt meine 1 TB HDD
*Soll ich das auch auf AHCI stellen oder lieber auf IDE lassen*
Es ist ja nur eine HDD dort angeschlossen

Brauche wieder hilfe und bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. September 2012)

SATA Port 4/5 können auch für IDE/PATA verwendet werden, wenn du noch ein solches Laufwerk hast, mußt du IDE auswählen, ansonsten auch hier SATA.

Ist diese HDD eine SATA Platte, sollte auch SATA/AHCI eingestellt werden.


----------



## XT1024 (3. September 2012)

Mach doch einfach alles auf AHCI. Kostet nichts und spart stundenlanges Nachdenken.


----------



## Niza (3. September 2012)

Danke für die Antworten
Ich habe es jetzt wie folgt eingestellt und installiere windows endlich.

OnChip  SATA Controller : Enabled (Auswahl : Enhabeld/Disabled)
*
OnChip  SATA Type : **AHCI (Auswahl : Native IDE / RAID / AHCI)*
*On CHip Port 4/5Type : IDE (Auswahl IDE / As SATA Type)*

OnChip  SATA 3.0 Controller : Enabled (Auswahl : Enhabeld/Disabled)

Onboard GSATA/IDE Crtl: Enabled (Auswahl : Enabled /Disabled)
*
Onboard GSATA/IDE Mode: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid IDE)* Das Boiard verfügt über eine PATA schnettstelle wo ich ein DVD Laufwerk verwende deswegen lasse ich es lieber auf IDE

Onboard ESATA Controller: Enabled (Auswahl Enabled /Disabled)

*Onboard ESATA Controller: IDE (Auswahl : IDE /AHCI/Raid )*

Mfg:
Niza


----------

